# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Article Shortcut to Mage Trainer//Size Clips work in Classic//"Teleports in Stormwind"//

## Shiekrunner123

The Good Old Fashion Size Clip works in Classic WoW. I have used the Elixir of Giant Growth potion to increase my height like on Retail WoW, if positioned and used under a ceiling and then relogging. You can Jump trough the Ceiling!  :Smile:  
it is demonstrated in this Video


I'm also showing off ways to get conveniently from stormwind to other locations using the stuck function but keep in mind when doing this that you either have to have deleted your heartstone or it's on cooldown otherwise it will just use your hearthstone instead of killing you.
"Teleportation" Locations Included
-Stormwind - Westfall(Sentinel Hill)
-Stormwind - Burning Stepps
-Stormwind - Searing Gorge
There is also a Shortcut you can do to get to the Mage Trainer of Stormwind more quickly if you don't have or don't want to use a teleportation rune.
Everything is shown in the Video above.
I assume that some of you know about this stuff but i just wanted to post it here because i didn't see it posted yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

This reminds me of the good old dc macro in wotlk  :Smile:  Doesn't this belong in the Exploration section though?

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> This reminds me of the good old dc macro in wotlk  Doesn't this belong in the Exploration section though?


I wasn't sure because it has use for speedruns

----------


## TehVoyager

idk if this would do anything for your speed run really. you're still sitting around for 10 min waiting out res sick.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

the mage shortcut certaintly is a timesave. The "Teleports" have some very niche usages.

----------


## eKqN

This is the fourth topic on that exploit, how many more?

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> This is the fourth topic on that exploit, how many more?


Can you provide some links to your claim? i haven't seen it in here. The only thing i could find was someone going under Stormwind but that was not the "Exploit" in this Post just a part of it.

----------

